# Existential thoughts after recovery?



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm wondering how people feel about existential questions once they've recovered ie. What is life, how is it even possible we're alive, how strange it is we live on a planet in the middle of nowhere these thoughts cause me the most grief I realise they have no answer but they still affect me, I know the physical symptoms accumulate to these questions because I feel so strange these thoughts hold so much more power, just wondering if people who have recovered are completely at ease with these question or similar questions I always fall into the trap of thinking I will never be able to let go of these feelings. Would be great to hear from ppl who have recovered from these such thoughts. Thanks


----------



## grant4u (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey there,

i am not full recovered but i dont have these questions anymore. It is really just a symptom of the DP/DR, your mind produces these thoughts only when things look way too strange. I think the reason why our brain does that is to spread some kind of logic or physic in the "strangeness".

If that decreases (and it will be!) your brain just has no longer to do that, and you just forget it!

It is like a splinter in your finger. When the splinter is gone, you just forget about that. You're also not careful with you finger like "uh maybe it stills hurts", when its gone its gone. Only if somebody asks you about it, youre like oh yeah there was a time... dont know what finger it actually was but...

That it what it feels to me. When i tell about my DP/DR expierence i often forget to tell that, only if i read it like youre post here i remember there was a time i had it but i dont know what i exactly thought.


----------



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok good to hear  thanks for the reply and reassurance I appreciate it. All the best with your recovery!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

These existential thoughts become meaningless once you've recovered. You feel you know who you are, what you are, why you're here, and you wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Awesome I'm already feeling a lot better reading these responses just goes to show how easily we can change the way we react to thoughts , yesterday I was fearing these thoughts today I am at peace with them. Thanks for the reply


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

i have had depersonalisation twice. Both times yes i have had existential thoughts upon recovery. You get so used to your little dream world, your mind is a bit shocked by what things used too look like. I used too always know i was recovering by the clarity of my vision. Things would look really contrasted and nice. Yes it is normal.


----------



## Jwd12 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeah I can understand that when I start to feel really good again they usually come back and set me back a few steps but I know it's all apart of recovery just hard to not get sucked in sometimes to Our thoughts , I guess to recover from it all you need to experience all the bad symptoms, each symptom I get through makes me that bit stronger and closer to recovering


----------

